# VPN-Zugang zu FritzBox/VoIP-Gateway über open source-client?

## modn

Hallo zusammen!

Ich möchte zu einem VoIP-Gateway der Firma AVM (gleicher VPN-Zugang wie in der FritzBox 7170) eine Verbindung aufbauen. Das VPN des Gateways läuft über IPSec, und ich habe die Konfigurationsdatei die das Programm "Fritz-Fernzugang einrichten" erstellt hat, unten im code-Block eingefügt. Leider war es mir bislang nicht möglich, eine Verbindung herzustellen, weder über OpenSwan noch über die IPSec-Tools mit racoon & Co.

Ich suche mich seit ein paar Tagen vergebens durch die HOWTOs für IPSec im Wiki, sowie hier im Forum. Mit dem Support von AVM hatte ich auch schon E-Mail-Kontakt. Laut AVM funktioniert z.B. der Client der Firma "NCP", welcher aber erstens closed source ist, und zweitens auch noch richtig Geld kostet. Darüber hinaus war ich auch mit diesem Client nicht in der Lage, eine Verbindung herzustellen.

Die Kernel-Konfiguration passt, ich hab die Optionen genau nach Maßgabe im HOWTO aktiviert, sowie alle benötigten Programme installiert.

Hat von euch schon jemand Erfahrung in der Richtung gesammelt? Ich bin über jede Hilfe und jeden Tipp dankbar.

Hier die vpnuser.cfg:

```

version {

        revision = "$Revision: 1.30 $";

        creatversion = "1.1";

}

pwcheck {

}

datapipecfg {

        security = dpsec_quiet;

        icmp {

                ignore_echo_requests = no;

                destunreach_rate {

                        burstfactor = 6;

                        timeout = 1;

                }

                timeexceeded_rate {

                        burstfactor = 6;

                        timeout = 1;

                }

                echoreply_rate {

                        burstfactor = 6;

                        timeout = 1;

                }

        }

        masqtimeouts {

                tcp = 15m;

                tcp_fin = 2m;

                tcp_rst = 3s;

                udp = 5m;

                icmp = 30s;

                got_icmp_error = 15s;

                any = 5m;

                tcp_connect = 6m;

                tcp_listen = 2m;

        }

        ipfwlow {

                input {

                }

                output {

                }

        }

        ipfwhigh {

                input {

                }

                output {

                }

        }

        NAT_T_keepalive_interval = 20;

}

targets {

        policies {

                name = "<adresse des gateways>";

                connect_on_channelup = no;

                always_renew = no;

                reject_not_encrypted = no;

                dont_filter_netbios = yes;

                localip = 0.0.0.0;

                virtualip = 192.168.100.92;

                remoteip = 0.0.0.0;

                remotehostname = "<adresse des gateways>";

                localid {

                        user_fqdn = "<mein benutzername>";

                }

                mode = mode_aggressive;

                phase1ss = "all/all/all";

                keytype = keytype_pre_shared;

                key = "<der streng geheime pre-shared key>";

                cert_do_server_auth = no;

                use_nat_t = no;

                use_xauth = no;

                use_cfgmode = no;

                phase2ss = "esp-all-all/ah-none/comp-all/pfs";

                accesslist = "permit ip any 192.168.100.0 255.255.255.0";

                wakeupremote = no;

        }

}

policybindings {

}

// EOF

```

----------

## Whoopie

Hi,

bist Du schon weitergekommen? Kämpfe nämlich auch damit.

Beste Grüße,

Whoopie

----------

## modn

Hi Whoopie,

ne, leider gibts noch nichts neues von der VPN-Front  :Wink: 

Aber ich meld mich sobald ich was neues rausfinde.

Gruß,

modn

----------

## Whoopie

Hi,

bin weitergekommen. Nutze jetzt den ShrewSoft VPN Client 2.0.3 und kann eine Verbindung aufbauen. Aber leider fließen keine Daten.

Wird auch hier diskutiert.

Beste Grüße,

Whoopie

----------

